# What are some of the best deals you have ever gotten?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I was wondering what are some of the best deals you have gotten on A/V equipment New or used?

Here are a few of mine:

I bought my New Onkyo 805 on eBay (my best ebay deal so far to date) Payed a grand total of $750 CAD including shipping, taxes and Brokerage fees way back in November of 2007 at the time it was over $1600 CAD up here.

I bought s pair of Mission 764i tower speakers from a guy locally for $125, a great deal considering they were $1500 new.

Picked up a Yamaha MX12/4 sound board for $175 in new condition.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd say, off the top of my head, my best deal was on my Denon 3805. Purchased brand new from an authorized dealer (local B&M) for $650 plus they threw in the mic (an additional $65) for free. This was an incredible deal at the time, as I recall, MSRP was $1199 + $65 for the mic. So almost half off of a new model from an authorized dealer :T


----------



## stevez11 (Nov 24, 2008)

My best deal would have to be on the Yamaha RX Z11 I recently bought new from a local dealer for 2500.00


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow Nova I thought my 3805 for 875.00 was a good deal at the time. I had to buy my Mic too.
I picked up a Panasonic BD55K for 322.00 delivered to the door in Dec.

-john


----------



## MrAcoustat (Mar 14, 2009)

Audiophile for a long long time i only buy used gear for one reason the only reason i have champagne taste with beer money my last good deal was my cd player Electrocompaniet EMC-1up with spider clamp 2 years old $ 3,000.00 Canadian 1/3 the retail price with my goverments cuts.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, it was a great deal, but at the same time I also purchased my HDTV at full MSRP, a stand and couple other things. In the end it probably averaged out for the sales person I was working with . :dontknow:


----------



## Pinhead-227 (Dec 24, 2008)

32 inch 720p HDTV - $100
Peavey IP-8.5C, Samson Servo-550, and two Peavey IP-4C power amplifiers - $150 for all 4 (one of the IP-4C's channels didn't work)
5 JBL Control 29AV-1 speakers - $50 for all 5
Epson PowerLite S4 SVGA projector - $100
Yamaha RX-V363 - $100


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

My best deals were probably;
KLH sub retailed 150, got for 100 at costco.
Polk R50's i got for 120 for a pair, and it costs over 200 on average during off times at Frys.
My polk center channel from Frys was 80$, a week later it jumped back up to 350.


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd have to say my best deal was form circuit city in 2008 when i bought a Sony DGS910 for $200 while everyone was selling them for $400+

the store manager was very kind to me and sold me a floor model at half cost. i eas very shocked and offered to mow his lawn in return.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Almost every piece of my system I got a good deal on by watching deal forums and buying used. My favorite is probably the JBL Speakers. Here are the prices including shipping.

$1200 51" Tosh RPCRT TV
$261 JBL S310ii (L&R)
$175 JBL S38ii (C, price is for a pair)
$100 JBL N24ii (LS&RS)
$115 Athena AS-P300 (Sub)
$350 Onkyo TX-SR706
$150 BFD, Soundlevel Meter, misc cables
$220 Oppo 981 DVD Player
$108 Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD Player
$300 12 OC703 Panels, DIY
$75 Tripp Lite HT Powerbar 10 Surge Protector
$160 Monoprice Cables and HDMI switch
$20 Staples cabinet on wheels for components
$70 Black Out Curtains and Curtain Rod
$10 Auralex MoPads and 2 Rubber Door Stoppers (C)
---------------
$3314 Total


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Dali Euphonia MS4 - retail NOK54k, paid NOK21k
Dali Euphonia CS4 - retail NOK 27k, paid NOK 10k
NAD M25 - retail NOK 25k, paid NOK9,5k
NAD M15 - retail NOK 25k, paid NOK 10k
All brand new from dealer

BenQ PE7700 - retail NOK 18k, paid NOK3,5 used 4 hours with a brand new lamp.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

I have got some really good deals and actually one REALLY bad deal.

The best deals I have gotten have been over the internet.

I bought a pair of rear Energy Veritas 2.0 speakers for $330. They retailed for $1,000.
I also got an Energy Veritas Center Channel for like $400, it retailed for $700.

But for the worst deal I have ever gotten, I am almost ashamed to say this, I bought '1' PSB speaker when I thought I was buying 2 of them. I went to my local dealer, 'Erik Farstad' and he laughed about it for a while and then ordered me another speaker.

Jeff Aguilar


----------



## KenMasters (Feb 7, 2009)

Best deal I ever got by far was on my TV. About three years ago I bought a brand new out the box Sony KD-34XBR960 for only 700 US.


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

I've got to thank HomeTheaterForum, for it was here that I found someone's post indicating an internet store was having a sale on their Denon 3808CI for an incredible $945.00! I called them and they first told me the sale ended but when I mentioned HomeTheaterForum, I was placed on hold, then the gentleman came back on and said he'd honor the sale price. I received the Denon five days later and have been a happy camper ever since. :yay2:


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

What I am listening to now are probably my two best deals:

Two matched KLH Model 17's for $10.

Behringer EP1500 for $130.

Thats my current setup in my apartment (grad school). At home I have the rest of my rig.


----------



## thirsty ear (Mar 24, 2009)

I only buy when I can get a good deal. 



NHT Classic three 2 speakers $900 payed $298
NHT Classic three center $700 payed $400
Onkyo 705 $730 payed $489
Vizio 50” plasma 3 years ago $2288.76 payed $1200
Tripplite power conditioner $170 payed $75
TV stand that was marked
with the wrong price $150 payed $73.25


Total $4938.76 payed $2535.25

Saving $2403.51 over regular price

Buying smart can really help build a far better system in the long run for less money.


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

a Marantz SR-6001 Receiver for $3! ... yes $3!
A client of mine had it in a finished basement room for about 4 months and it was unused because it was a vacation home. The client's sons were playing with a football and at some point the receiver was hit by the ball which broke off the volume knob. I was called in to replace a "Broken Receiver". When I arrived, I quickly realized it was an easy fix and told the client I would fix it instead for him. He said not to bother and to just replace the receiver and that I could keep the broken one if I liked.
So score...free receiver. $3 on ebay got me a new volume knob and I was then in business.


----------



## sickboy013 (Feb 28, 2009)

I got my samsung lcd ln40a630 for $500 off the $1599.00 price tag back in December.

And I got my onkyo s5100 for $349.00 with free second day air, when refurbs of the unit were going for $319.00+shipping.

Not too bad.

Back in the day 10 years ago I picked up my long gone bose surround on clearance for $700 down from $1800.00.


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

My all time awesome deal is my 180" 16:9 motorized e business screen because they were closing down i only paid $160 new in packaging


----------



## lightclouds (Feb 24, 2008)

just find that the Polk Audio CS1 Black Center Channel Single Speaker is only $60..THat is a decent deal.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Strype said:


> a Marantz SR-6001 Receiver for $3! ... yes $3!
> A client of mine had it in a finished basement room for about 4 months and it was unused because it was a vacation home. The client's sons were playing with a football and at some point the receiver was hit by the ball which broke off the volume knob. I was called in to replace a "Broken Receiver". When I arrived, I quickly realized it was an easy fix and told the client I would fix it instead for him. He said not to bother and to just replace the receiver and that I could keep the broken one if I liked.
> So score...free receiver. $3 on ebay got me a new volume knob and I was then in business.


I was going to list some components that I purchased from $2 to $15 (used from Salvation Army), but after reading your post, I must admit that this is the best deal so far. :yes:

And when you are conidering that the Marantz SR6001 list for $1,200 USA, and that you pay only $3, then I'm blown away, to say the least. That's a 99.75% discount from the list price! :yay:

Congratulations! :T


----------



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

Just scored a Marantz DV-4001 for 83.00 shipped from One Call. This deal is still available if anyone is interested. The Denon 1940CI can be had or 88.00 shipped from 6thAve.com as well. Both are authorized dealers.

Both are good upconverting DVD players. I chose the Marantz due to the fact I have no interest in SACD or DVD-A and the Marantz comes with a standard 3 year warranty. I know everyone is buying Blu Ray players these days but if your on the fence and and need a solid DVD player these will bridge the gap until someone is ready for Blue Ray. Both players retailed for well over 300.00. 

On the computer front I scored the Klipsch iFI from Costco 2 years ago for 149.00 when it originally retailed for 400.00. It is still my computer speaker system.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

^ These are fabulous deals! :wow:

Personally, I would go with the Denon DVD-1940ci, an excellent DVD Universal player and HDMI upscaler too, and for only $88 shipped! Wow! What a deal!
I'm sure that there are few people out there that can benefit from that deal with this very good picture and sounding player (Burr-Brown PCM-1738 Dac) for that ridiculously low price.
In behalf of them (and me too), Thank You very much for your post. :T

Bob


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Some of my own scores at my Salvation Army store:

1. Kenwood Model KR-5010 stereo receiver (perfect working condition) = $15.
2. Marantz Model 104 Stereophonic Tuner (just few light bulbs needed replacement) = $10.
3. ICC electronics IC-600T AM/FM stereo tuner (great working condition) = $5.
4. Nikko Model ND-990 stereo cassette deck (just needed belt replacement) = $5.
5. Teac Model V-500X stereo cassette deck with Dolby B/C & dbx noise reduction (door needed fix) = $3.
6. Pioneer Automatic Return Belt drive Turntable Model PL-514 (no cartridge) = $3.
7. Sony Lineartracking/Fully Automatic stereo turntable system Model PS-LX500 (needed new moving cable for the arm) = $2.
8. Technics Disc player Model SL-PG100 (mint condition) = $10.

* There are many deals like these all around. And they are easily fixed when you are just a bit talented with electronics.
Ok, these are not Blu-Ray players or A/V receivers with HDMI version 1.3a, but you know what, you can get these for very great discount right now at Audiogon, Videogon and even at 6th avenue.

You can get a Samsung BD-P2550 blu-ray player with HQV Reon VX-50 video processor and Pandora feature, for less than $149, if your doing your research.
And you can get a Marantz SR8002 A/V receiver for less than $649.
Or a marantz SR6001 for less than $349.
Or a Pioneer Elite SC-05 for less than $689.
Or a Pioneer Elite SC-07 for less than $899.

And from private sales, you can get these at even lower price.

With the Internet, the days of paying big prices for expensive components are over.
Deals abound everywhere.

Happy shopping. :yay:

Bob


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Strype said:


> a Marantz SR-6001 Receiver for $3! ... yes $3!
> A client of mine had it in a finished basement room for about 4 months and it was unused because it was a vacation home. The client's sons were playing with a football and at some point the receiver was hit by the ball which broke off the volume knob. I was called in to replace a "Broken Receiver". When I arrived, I quickly realized it was an easy fix and told the client I would fix it instead for him. He said not to bother and to just replace the receiver and that I could keep the broken one if I liked.
> So score...free receiver. $3 on ebay got me a new volume knob and I was then in business.


Well, no one will beat that deal!!! That's incredible. I'm always looking for clearance items when I can also, plus Garage sales. A few years back I scored on a Reel-to-Reel (Akai GX-77) which was still going on Ebay for over $500, got it for $25 and it was almost never used (plus it came with 5 still sealed Maxell UDXL tapes and metal take up reel - alone worth the price). The owner only used it for Christmas music (had two reels with X-mass music that he also threw in). I know it's 'old' tech, but I still like playing with it once in awhile, including LP's.

Ray


----------



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

I just picked up my Polk CS1 center speaker for $50....I thought that was a smoking deal!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

To me my best deals were:

 Yamaha RXV2700  for $399 (retail $1200+, it was a floor model at BB), then
 JBL Stadium $125 ea, retail price was $250 and suggested retail $400. :yes:


----------



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

Lordoftherings said:


> ^ These are fabulous deals! :wow:
> 
> Personally, I would go with the Denon DVD-1940ci, an excellent DVD Universal player and HDMI upscaler too, and for only $88 shipped! Wow! What a deal!
> I'm sure that there are few people out there that can benefit from that deal with this very good picture and sounding player (Burr-Brown PCM-1738 Dac) for that ridiculously low price.
> ...


The Marantz does not do the high resolution audio formats but I would never use those anyway. It also only upscales to 1080i but according to friend of mine the Analog Devices componets are quite good. Plus my TV only does 720p.

The main reason I chose the Marantz was the 3 year warranty compared to the 1 year with the Denon. The Marantz also has a more robust build quality, and better track record for long term reliability. If something does go wrong I wont have to pay for the parts with the Marantz for 3 years. The labor would free on both since a good friend services both.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Quite possibly the "deal of the year" for me. I just bought a Marantz BD8002 player on *bay. These have a MSRP of $2000 and I would never in my right mind even consider spending that much for a Bluray player. BUT...with a couple of special deals/coupons, I snagged one for $665 shipped. I know, I know....I'm crazy!:jump:


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

A specialty home theater shop near me just we out of business, and I picked up a pair of brand new in box Paradigm Monitor 7 v.6 towers..... $479. :unbelievable:


Tim
:drive:


----------



## erasma (Apr 18, 2009)

I buy most of my equipment at import or dealer prices - my system is always at a good price my 7400 sunfire amp cost me $3000


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

erasma said:


> I buy most of my equipment at import or dealer prices - my system is always at a good price my 7400 sunfire amp cost me $3000


That's good, but it ain't as good as below cost, or prices from the used market which could be as low as 80%+ below retail price.

What is the retail price (MSRP) of that Bob Carver Sunfire 7400 amp?


----------



## erasma (Apr 18, 2009)

Lordoftherings said:


> That's good, but it ain't as good as below cost, or prices from the used market which could be as low as 80%+ below retail price.
> 
> What is the retail price (MSRP) of that Bob Carver Sunfire 7400 amp?


In South Africa the Sunfire 7400 Amp Retail is $6000


----------



## kouack (Jan 17, 2007)

For me salvation army and local craiglist have been good

QSC MX3000A in perfect condition couple years ago 500$ :jump:
A Beri DCX2496 a bit scratch but good working condition 70$ :rofl:
Sony jukebox 400 cd really good condition with remote 90$
Bryston 4B with defective power switch 300$(stuck on) and i ordered the switch assy from Bryston for 50$ :bigsmile:
Klipsch Heresy II great condition 250$
Peavey FH-1(look like klipsch Lascala) great condition for 250$
But i missed a nice set of Klipsch Lascala from the same guy selling the Bryston for dirt cheap :crying:


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

erasma said:


> In South Africa the Sunfire 7400 Amp Retail is $6000


Ouch! $3,000 us dollars! That doesn't seem like a great deal to me. :scratchhead:



kouack said:


> For me salvation army and local craiglist have been good
> 
> Bryston 4B with defective power switch 300$(stuck on) and i ordered the switch assy from Bryston for 50$ :bigsmile:


Ya, baby! Now, that's a sweet of a deal. :T No wonder you did put a big smile on that one. utstanding:


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

My best deal was trading a LCR set of Ascend 340se's for a pair of Vandersteen 2CE Signatures.


----------



## kouack (Jan 17, 2007)

Time for a little update on my sweet deal, i just bought a set of Klipsch Heresy II for 100.00$ but was missing a tweeter, i just ordered a brand new one for 60$ from klipsch. They did look really awful when i went to buy them but i noticed that was a black mactac that was applied on them, once at home peeled it off and wow nice birch finish under, so i cleaned them and oiled them hee hee like new.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

For me, it would have to be my projector. I picked up a re-furb'd Marantz 8600 for $750. They originally retailed for $6000. It is 720P, but I opted for an older, very high quality 720P, vs the cheapest 1080P I could get. Don't get me wrong, I will go 1080P, but I am going to get my full use out of this until I have enough money/or the prices come down for 1080P


----------



## jambam (Aug 12, 2008)

A pioneer Kuro from Sam's auction was the best deal i had w/in the year


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

jambam said:


> A pioneer Kuro from Sam's auction was the best deal i had w/in the year


For free? $500? $1,000?... :dunno:

* Also, there are many Kuro models. Remember yours? :no:


----------



## jambam (Aug 12, 2008)

a Pioneer fd5010 for $1200 + shipping last Feb


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

jambam said:


> a Pioneer fd5010 for $1200 + shipping last Feb


Ahhh... Now we're talking. :thankyou:


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

The best deal I've gotten on audio gear was this year. I got a Lexicon MC-12, Denon AVP-8000, Marantz CD-18 (?), Monster Z-2 Series Bi-Wire Speaker Cables, B&K AVR-507 Series 1 Receiver. All for a grand total of $1500. Local Craigslist baby.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

HionHiFi said:


> The best deal I've gotten on audio gear was this year. I got a Lexicon MC-12, Denon AVP-8000, Marantz CD-18 (?), Monster Z-2 Series Bi-Wire Speaker Cables, B&K AVR-507 Series 1 Receiver. All for a grand total of $1500. Local Craigslist baby.


:wow: This has to be the deal of the century baby! :woohoo: :unbelievable: :fireworks3:


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Tell me about it. I drove a very hard bargain and the guy was on the verge of losing his house, car or boat can't remember which one. He needed to sell off things fire sale like.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

HionHiFi said:


> Tell me about it. I drove a very hard bargain and the guy was on the verge of losing his house, car or boat can't remember which one. He needed to sell off things fire sale like.


That's what I called being at the right place at the right time. :yes: :jump: 

* Poor other fellow though. :hsd: :sad2: :crying:


----------

